# Sun Chokes



## Gregory Chapman (Oct 28, 2008)

I just bought some sun chokes and was wondering, should I plant them in the fall or spring? I'm up here in Michigan.


----------



## westbrook (Oct 28, 2008)

usually planted in early spring... however, many overwinter then in the ground.

Now is when we dig them for eating... leaving some in the ground for next year.

I live in the south... can't help with the snow.. though I have a friend in Wi. says, they become a weed in her yard.. I should be so lucky.


----------



## dano23 (Oct 18, 2008)

Whats a sun choke


----------



## westbrook (Oct 28, 2008)

sun choke or sunchoke is also referred to as a Jerusalem Artichoke.

a knoby root vegetable with a 6 foot stalk above ground with tiny yellow sunflowers above.

for photos Jerusalem artichoke - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

the leaves make great animal fodder.

tasting much like a hiccima with a more earthy flavor. used as any root vegetable would be used. Eaten raw, boiled, baked, fried, stirfried, pickled, and ???.

in many areas of the US it becomes a weed (wish I had that luck!).

not to be confused with a Globe Artichoke.


----------



## dano23 (Oct 18, 2008)

Thank you, Know what they are now. Neighbor had some growing .


----------



## dunappy (Nov 11, 2008)

Where did you buy them from? I want to get some to plant in the spring.



Gregory Chapman said:


> I just bought some sun chokes and was wondering, should I plant them in the fall or spring? I'm up here in Michigan.


----------

